# If you



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If you saw other hunters breaking the law such as tresspassing,shooting from the road out of a pickup, or shooting geese with a rifle, would you call the law? There is not near enough game wardens to cover all the areas. Do you feel as a true hunter, or sportman, that it is your duty to come forward and help enforce the game laws we have? Do you feel you sould do your part to stop the illegal practinces by some or are going to set back and let the anti hunters,anti gun,and peta people put an end to all hunting? Ken speak up Every good law bidding hunter speak up 280


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

280IM said:


> Do you feel as a true hunter, or sportman, that it is your duty to come forward and help enforce the game laws we have?


Yes!


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with DeltaBoy,

To me, stopping illegal hunting practices is a very important duty and needs to be done


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I not only would, I have on several occasions.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have and will continue to do so. I have no tolerance for rule breakers. Accidents happen at times like only needing 1 more bird, you shoot and 2 fall. I know the warden would most likely cite you but I know those things happen. But if you need 1 bird and you shoot, 1 bird falls and you shoot again then your doing it on purpose and in my book you don't deserve to play the game.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I have and will continue to do so.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I have and will keep doing it.

HCW


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have Report All Poachers on speed-dial.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem!!!!


----------



## Sonny (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree with all above. I have and will in the future if I see someone breaking the law. I will not let a few screw it up for me or anyone else. Especially if I have permission to hunt a prime field.

Sonny


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

oh yea no question you have to make that call a true hunter is a conservationist :beer:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Djleye wrote: "You're either part of the problem, or you're part of the solution."

If you're just part of the landscape, you're also part of the problem. If you don't report what you see for whatever reason, that event will go unpunished and IMO defeats the entire purpose of the Laws. The TIP/RAP Phone numbers are available and if you don't use them it is a loss for everyone. Turn in those cheaters if you can.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

RAP RAP RAP......


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

definitely report them I will always call the local game warden . Its not fair to the animals or the other ethical hunters ALWAYS CALL A GAME WARDEN IF ANY LAW HAVE BEEN BROKEN!!!! :box:


----------

